# Was heißt dieses Ausführung RHD/LHD bei der Freecoaster Nabe ?



## Eastern. (22. Mai 2010)

Hey ich will mir für mein eastern reaper eine Freecoaster NABE kaufen aber ich weiß nicht was dieses RHD/LHD heißt?

PS: Wenn ihr das Eastern Reaper kennt oder selber eins fahrt dann schickt mir bitte vorschläge für eine passende Freecoaster Nabe 

Danke Gruß


----------



## Hertener (22. Mai 2010)

www.abkuerzungen.de macht's möglich:

http://www.abkuerzungen.de/result.php?searchterm=rhd

http://www.abkuerzungen.de/result.php?searchterm=lhd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eastern. (22. Mai 2010)

und was soll des jetz genau heißen rechts und links steuernd ?

;D


----------



## RISE (22. Mai 2010)

RHD heißt, dass die Kette ganz normal auf der rechten Seite ist, LHD hat dann die Kette auf der linken Seite. Das ist praktischer, wenn man mit rechts grindet, weil man dann anfällige Antriebkomponenten wie Kettenblatt, Kette und Ritzel nicht im Weg hat. 

Habe sowohl an meinem alten Reaper als auch am United den KHE Reverse Freecoaster, mittlerweile ist der zwei Jahre alt und läuft, bis auf erste Verschleißerscheinungen, prima. Welchen Freecoaster du nimmst, ist im Prinzip egal, da z.B. Federal und einige andere Firmen die KHE Technik nutzen und der Nabe nur ein anderes Gehäuse spendieren und dann gäbe es noch Stolen (und wieder ein paar andere, die das gleiche System haben), deren Coaster ist wohl geringfügig anders aufgebaut oder alternativ dazu noch eine gebrauchte Odyssey Reloader oder ein Nankai Bamboo. 

Prinzipiell haben alle der aufgezählten Coaster Stärken und Schwächen. Beim KHE / Federal sind es z.B. sehr kleine Lager im 9Z Driver, die Seitenkräften gegenüber anfällig sind. Allerdings hatte ich das Problem mit kaputten Lagern erst einmal und meine Nabe ist gebraucht. 

Und allgemein lässt sich im Bezug auf die Lebensdauer eines Freecoasters noch sagen, dass du schon gut aus dem Fakie umdrehen kannst. Also entweder mit Bremse oder per Halfcab oder Slider, auf keinen Fall mit einer Variante, die die großartig mit Pedalieren oder Gegenhalten zu tun hat, denn das ist beides Gift für die Lager. Die Umdrehbewegung sollte am besten aus dem Arm kommen, aber das hat man schnell raus.Trotz der vielleicht abschreckenden Punkte macht n Freecoaster aber viel Spaß.


----------



## Kingpintbmx (28. Mai 2010)

die 1. coaster geht eh immer am schnellstn in die tonne


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2010)

Also mein gebrauchter Reverse hat einmal Lagerprobleme gehabt und hält seitdem seit 2 Jahren ohne irgendwelche aufwändigen Wartungsaktionen. Aber recht hast du trotzdem, weil viele zu Anfang die Technik noch nicht so raus haben oder den einfach kaputt reparieren.


----------

